# You are not going to believe this!!!



## gnubee (Nov 26, 2009)

So I decided to keep it to myself.


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

Appreciate your sincerity Roger!!!!!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm coming to Canada to smack you.


----------



## ronp (Nov 26, 2009)

You are just trying to get your post count up Roger, come on fess up.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope its not true


----------



## gnubee (Nov 26, 2009)

about me trying


----------



## rivet (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, bud. 

You know I can't keep a secret. 

You boiled ribs, THEN Crock-potted them- in Bull's-eye BBQ sauce.

He had to, folks, there were a lot of Canadians coming over!


----------



## gnubee (Nov 26, 2009)

to keep my post count up!


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe that.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 26, 2009)

What is a post count HA HA


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay GnuBee-you better behave or I'll get my point count eraser out and use it on you!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## larry maddock (Nov 28, 2009)

EH !


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 28, 2009)

Now that's funny! 
I double dare ya Dutch.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## morkdach (Nov 28, 2009)

WTF


----------

